# SRAM Acquires Cycling Computer Brand Hammerhead



## azgoat (12 mo ago)

Love my Karoo2 and the dev they have done thus far with the software has been great. I replaced my Edge 1030 with this after it was stolen and cant be happier. Hope the good work continues!


----------



## BgMotor (Dec 9, 2021)

Love my K2 as well, especially the navigation 🤯, but miss some features like custom reminders (water, food, etc.) and some notification beeps like when your in the biggest or smallest Di2 cassette ring.

After owning it for a few months, I now find I use the K2 for rides with friends and groups and my Garmin for solo rides because what the K2 is seriously missing with nothing planned on the horizon per there support folks on there forum is INCIDENT AND CRASH DETECTION.

This feature on my Garmin (Wahoo has similar) literally saved my life a couple of years ago when I had a bad get off. The Garmin, via my phone, called emergency services and loved ones to my location and they got me to the hospital quickly. I had a broken shoulder, ribs, pelvis and a collapsed lung. The K2 can't even notify a person or list of people to keep an eye on you while you're riding (I use Strava for this while using my K2 for that very reason).

Hopefully now that they have big Capital behind them, they can start building out those kind of features in the K2 so it can truly go toe to toe with the big boys in all areas, but until they get that one critical feature, I won't use it on a solo ride 😔


----------



## Grog McCog (Jan 19, 2020)

That surprises me, because it is essentially an android phone and OS. It even allows an optional sim card, so it literally should be able to phone home (or 911 or whatever). Let's hope SRAM funds that kind of development.

BTW do you have any suggestions when riding solo where cell phone service isn't available?


----------



## BgMotor (Dec 9, 2021)

@Grog McCog 

I live in the very hilly country of northern LA county and there are places where there's drop outs, but in general (for me) it's more of an exception that a rule.

That said, to cover the bases I either ride on well traveled, but low volume roads or with others.

Yep, totally agreed that with a SIM, it should pretty much at a minimum do everything my cell phone does (the hardware layer is pretty packed for a "cycling computer").

I believe it's likely more about the amount of resources it takes to develop and validate the software for incident/crash detection. You'd need to become an expert (or hire experts) in crash dynamics and physics, then run real world simulations to gather data to create the models to develop the software around, then validate the software and then beta test it like crazy.

Right now I'm pretty sure they have bigger fish to fry, but now they'll get a lot more horsepower to get the easy stuff out of the way quickly so they can get to the tuff stuff.

The people that are behind this endeavor ride bicycles (?), and I'm sure they're just as interested in there own well being.... Well I hope they do 🤞🏽


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

BgMotor said:


> Love my K2 as well, especially the navigation 🤯, but miss some features like custom reminders (water, food, etc.) and some notification beeps like when your in the biggest or smallest Di2 cassette ring.
> 
> After owning it for a few months, I now find I use the K2 for rides with friends and groups and my Garmin for solo rides because what the K2 is seriously missing with nothing planned on the horizon per there support folks on there forum is INCIDENT AND CRASH DETECTION.
> 
> ...


K2 will do Live Track, which is ALMOST the same thing just no sudden stop and "worry about it" why software and you need either a SIM card or connection via hotspot for LT to work. That said, Incident Detection and LT on Garmins can be hit or miss as there have been BT connection issues for years though my experience with LT has been good last year or so, so maybe Garmin resolved some issues. People do complain about Incident Detection going off when it isn't required, seems the settings are less than accurate at times. You (BG) may be the only post I've read from someone who's used it where it worked well.


----------

